# confused :-(



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hi girls im a bit confused been trying for few years to get pregnant periods were goin good last one was 17 days late and this one is goin into its 8th day   i went to the doctor to see about clomid and he wouldnt give me it    ive been refered to rfc in belfast    im just been anxious as to what will happen i suffer from pcos any help and advice would b grate thanks girls xxx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi happyness,

I'm currently at the rfc, just had my first appointment few weeks back. I was very nervous, really unsure on what to expect but let me reassure u, you will be ok.   
I had 6 months treatment of clomid before I went to the rfc, I'm under dr mc manus and she is great. The dr has place me on the waiting list for oi injections and has placed me on clomid 150mg for another few months. 

They do have a weight management centre up there which I saw when I was up. I'm sure if you have a concern and feel that it is weight causing the problems, I would mention it to them when your up. Hope this helps. It took around 10weeks for my appointment to come in. 

Hails xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

I didnt know they had a weight management centre up there, is that in the grove medical centre or the rfc?

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi jillyhen,

I received a booklet and it had information on the weight management centre. As far as I'm aware you have to inform your dr and they will set it up for you. Its in the grove well being centre. All new appointments have been moved there due to a high number of infertility cases. I will look out the info and send it to you x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

Is that your dr at the rfc?

To be honest driving 100 miles for weight management fills me with dread..


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi,

Yes my doctor at the rfc. Her name is doctor mc manus. 
Reading through my information sheet it does say that if you have weight issues say to your consultant and he/she will refer you to the hospital weight management clinic for help. 

X


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

aww thanks so much for the advice girls feeling alot more at ease will let use no how i get on in my app fingers crossed it goes well does clomid have a good sucess rate??xx


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hails

We are undr Dr McManus and she is big into her weight issues.. She never even mentioned weight management.

Jillyhen


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I was on it 6months and only thing I received was a cyst.  didn't help my cycle just caused a lot of pain. I'm on clomid 150 mg this month and I'm in big pain at minute. Think it has caused another cyst cos pain is the same. I hear loads of girls do conceive on clomid. I will pray that it works for you honz. Everyone is so different on it. Chin up and think positive at all time. Wish you luck


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi jillyhen

It must be frustrating for you, I hope this info has help. Maybe mention it to her when your next up. A friend of mine is a rep for herbalife which us fantastic for weight loss as my mum went on it and lost 6lb in 5weeks. Just something for you to look into if you haven't already heard if it x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey ladies

I put weight on with Clomid as i was so up and down loast 10 lbs last year and it all came on during the ivf.. This fertility battle is frustrating.. I think Clomid gave me a cyst also as there was no mention of me having pcos until after the clomid..

Jillyhen


----------



## happyness (Oct 12, 2008)

hi girls thanks so much for the advice got my app date 25th of oct first app sooo nervous as to what the will say i i didnt no the rfc has moved its out paients to grove centre anyone under dr trudd think dats how u spell it any advice would b great girls        for use all and sending lots of fairy dust xxx


----------

